# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Monedha te vjetra

## ajzberg

Nder kater pese monedha te vjetera qe ndodhen ne koleksionet e deklaruara jane gjetur dhe dy te tjera ne kishen e vjeter te Shen Merise ne Brar te Tiranes.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ajzberg

Ja dhe ana tjeter e monedhes ...............

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Per çfare monedhash behet fjale? Te çfare kohe...
Si eshte historia e ketyre, mund te na flasesh pak.flm.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ajzberg

> Per çfare monedhash behet fjale? Te çfare kohe...
> Si eshte historia e ketyre, mund te na flasesh pak.flm.


Monedhat jane te gjetura rastesisht kur eshte zgjeruar rruga tek kataraktet e Brarit  ne Tirane.Mbi rruge ka qene nje kishe[ Shen Merise ].Monedhat jane ne ar dhe datojne njera e shekullit te X dhe tjetra e shekullit te XI .

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Monedhat jane te gjetura rastesisht kur eshte zgjeruar rruga tek kataraktet e Brarit  ne Tirane.Mbi rruge ka qene nje kishe[ Shen Merise ].Monedhat jane ne ar dhe datojne njera e shekullit te X dhe tjetra e shekullit te XI .


Te falemnderit per shpjegimin.

----------


## ajzberg

Kush mundet ta deshifroje shkrimin ne kete monedhe .Mos kemi te bejme me Athinan ? A TH E

----------


## D@mian

> Kush mundet ta deshifroje shkrimin ne kete monedhe .Mos kemi te bejme me Athinan ? A TH E


Nje nga monedhat me te njohura te lashtesise. Eshte monedhe athinase me vlere 4 dhrahmi (tetradhrakmon). U shtyp per here te pare ne Shek e Arte dhe pati perhapje te gjere ne gjithe Mesdheun nepermjet tregtise. Numri i monedhave ishte relativisht i larte, prandaj sot gjenden shpesh gjate germimeve arkeologjike. Edhe dhe ne qytetet e Ilirise se lashte jane gjetur shume cope.

Figura e gruas paraqet hyjnine Athina, ndersa mbishkrimi ATHE i referohet qytetit te Athines (cdo qytet shtypte monedhat e tij).

----------


## Bizantin

ajzberg, krahaso monedhën 1 euro greke.

----------


## D@mian

> Per çfare monedhash behet fjale? Te çfare kohe...


Kjo monedhe i perket perket epokes se perandorit Mihail IV (Shek 11), figura e te cilit paraqitet ne foton e dyte (ne te paren eshte Jezusi).

----------


## Slimshaddy

Ou Sa Te Vjetra Keto Monedha Pale Sa Bejne Me I Shit Tashi  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ajzberg

> Ou Sa Te Vjetra Keto Monedha Pale Sa Bejne Me I Shit Tashi


Faktikisht personi qe i ka keto monedha[dy cope]po tenton te gjej bleres.

----------


## dias10

> ajzberg, krahaso monedhën 1 euro greke.


Fjala euro qe ne gjuhen e memes tende perfaqson fjalen ευρέως e cila ne gjuhen e ""grekeve te lashte" ishte:



perfaqson as me pak dhe as me shume fjalen shqipe *E GJERE*.
Kombi i ri Grek i dale nga lufta e urrejtjes fetare ne shekullin e 18 adoptoi gjuhen e te lashteve me ndermjetesine e kishes, pa e ditur qe ajo gjuhe ishte nje shqipe konvencianale e shkruar.

Kjo monedhe moderne:


eshte pjese e perpjekjeve qe ben kombi me i ri i Ballkanit dhe ndoshta gjithe Europes per ta pozuar vehten si pasardhes te races qe krijoi kete monedhe:



Por ketyre perpjekjeve per te manipuluar historine ju ka ardhur koha e demaskimit.
Ju nuk flisni gjuhen e te ashtequajturve 'helenë'. Ju flisni imitimin e nje formeje te shkruar shqipe. 
Ju skeni asgje te perbashket me ta .

----------


## Longarus

PAEONIA, Kings of. Patraos. 335-315 BC. AR Tetradrachm (12.78 gm)
Obv: Laureate head of Apollo right.
Rev: Horseman riding down fallen warrior; M monogram above.
Ex. Frank Robinson

----------


## Longarus

Illyria, Dyrrhachium 1st c. BCE AR drachm (3.19 gm)

----------


## fegi

Te holla (para) te Ilirve te Qytetit Shkoder (Scodre)

----------


## fegi

Te holla Ilire te qytetit Lissosa

----------


## fegi

Monedha nga fisi i Ilirve Labeate

----------


## fegi

Monedha nga Fisi i Ilirve Daorse me pamje Te Anijes.

----------


## fegi

Monedha Te qytetit Demastion nje qender per prerjen e monedhave qe nga Shekulli IV-III para e.son.  ne Dardanin antike Ilire.

----------


## fegi

Monedhe e Mbretit Ilir Monounios.(ne vitin 280 p.e.kr.)

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

